# How many interested in buying Black Housing Sentra Altezza?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i would like to know a count of how many more people would like to buy black black housing sentra altezzas ?

i made 1 set and it got sold within a few minutes of posting pictures and i would like to see how many more people are interested in them before i decide to keep making them.

so let me know by posting here.

thanks.

YIHSHYUE LIU

LIUSPEED PRO TUNING


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

if i had a black car then probably, but since my car is silver, i don't think it would look good


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i can also make any that fits any body color.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

not to down you, but i don't think you are going to be sucessfull unless you sell them cheaper than the price of a regular altezza since all you have to do is follow the directions for making blackhousing projectors nissan200sx.org has.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *not to down you, but i don't think you are going to be sucessfull unless you sell them cheaper than the price of a regular altezza since all you have to do is follow the directions for making blackhousing projectors nissan200sx.org has. *


haha ! funny guy !

i havent even posted the prices yet !


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I am almost sure you make a profit somewhere...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im intrested BUT U know that already since your first set SHOULD HAVE BEEN MINE>>>> ...

SO wut about the details I was asking U for -Pics with them on a Sentra and on at night/ and wut did U use to seal them back up....

Oh and did U use a high temp spray paint cuz a reg. paint may just melt after a while and that heat....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i used high temperature paint.

i will tell the person that it bought it to take nite pix.

ill be making another set shortly ( as soon as more $$ come in ) and ill put them TEMPORARILY on my car for picture purposes.

i re-sealed them with silicone and it SHOULDNT have a leakin problem.

but ya.. the buyer that got these were so ready to get them that he transfered the money ASAP. 

No hard feeling now MP2050... ill make another set just for you ok buddy?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Im intrested BUT U know that already since your first set SHOULD HAVE BEEN MINE>>>> ... *


once again MP, you just got there too late. LOL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey MP2050..

do you want me to make you a set?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!!! U guys are funny--I got U 1997GA--U Z3 Fender Stealer!!!

Oh and Liu yeah I think I do want U to make me a Set but now IM thinking a white surrounding instead of black--the only prob. is I dont think U can find high-temp White paint....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ceramic Engine Enamel might work dont you think so?

white im sure i can do that.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

UH damn 1997GA--wut I need is another photochop with these LIU alteezas in Black and WHite with a white trunk panel....

THen I can make a decision....But wut do U mean about Engine Enamel


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

engine enamel can withstand the heat.

im sure ill find some paint that will be able to.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP, try to get a pic of the back of your car and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

looks good, but my sentra is white. i wonder how is gonna look like if its painted white on a sentra? how much is it?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *looks good, but my sentra is white. i wonder how is gonna look like if its painted white on a sentra? how much is it? *


Yeah thats the same question I have--the only reason IM even considering it is cuz IM on Black rims now so I think it'll match up nice..

1997GA I think U can use 1CLNB14's rear ( Hope U dont mind Sean) and fill in his trunk panel lights and add the Alteezas...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5255


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

like i said before... i can make it to match body color.

price im not 100 % sure yet for the new ones. i let the 1st prototype go for really really really cheap and it was at cost for me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *like i said before... i can make it to match body color.
> 
> price im not 100 % sure yet for the new ones. i let the 1st prototype go for really really really cheap and it was at cost for me. *


Yeah U might want to start thinking about that LIU so we know what we need to get together for U..........OH and who got your first set -make sure he post pics!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im guessing the price will MAYBE be around 190-220.

im not sure yet.

oh yea those prices includes shipping.


----------

